

How can I make my shell prompt look like a cheeseburger? - kdazzle
http://askubuntu.com/questions/625021/how-can-i-make-my-shell-prompt-look-like-a-cheeseburger

======
breakingcups
This is why open source was born. Finally someone who takes advantage of it.

